# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  معلومات عن رياضة السباحة

## امير الصمت

في البداية هل تعلم أن  السباحة تحرك جميع عضلات الجسم وتنميها، 
وتقوي القلب والرئة وتهدئ الأعصاب،  وتخفض مستوى الدهون ويصطلح على هذه العملية بما يسمى زيادة الكتلة العضلية  وخفض الكتلة الدهنية في الجسم. وربما تزيد الكتلة العضلية عند أولئك  المداومين على السباحة للحدود التي تزيد أوزانهم.. لذا فيمكن للسباحة أن  تكون عاملاً مساعداً لإنقاص الوزن! وذلك بتخفيض كمية الأكل.. (السعرات  الحرارية) التي يتناولها الإنسان يومياً.. فالسباحة ستساعد مع تخفيض  السعرات على تخفيض الكتلة الدهنية، وحيث إنه لا طعام كافياً لزيادة الكتلة  العضلية فحتماً سيقل الوزن.  *تاريخ السباحة::-* عرفت  السباحة منذ عهد بعيد، فقد وجدت في رسوم العصر الحجر في كهوف جنوب غرب مصر  القديمة.وبدأت ممارسة السباحة كلعبة رياضية في قارة اوروبا في عام1800  تقريباً، وكان الأسلوب السائد هو سباحة الصدر. كانت السباحة جزء من الالعاب  الألومبية منذ أول دورة عام1896 بأثينا اليونان. في عام1908م تأسس الاتحاد  العالمي للسباحة (FINA). أصبحت سباحة الفراشة أسلوباً مستقلاً في عام1952م.   *انواع السباحة وكيفيتها::*-  *اولا: سباحة الصدر ( Breaststroke ):*  ,في سباحة الصدر يقوم السباح بوضع جسمه على الصدر، والكتففان يكونان على  خط واحد مع سطح ماء الحوض. يجب على السباح إظهار جزء من مؤخرة رأسه فوق  الماء،ويخرج فمه تارة للتنفس.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ثانيا: سباحة الظهر ( Backstroke ):*  في سباحة الظهر يقوم السباح بالاندفاع من الحائط عند البدايةعلى ظهره  ويبدأ بالتجديف التبادلي الجانبي من خلف الراس وحتى موازاة الفخذ, وتكون  القدمان ممتدة ومستمرة الحركة ويجب عدم خروج الركبتين من الماء.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ثالثا:سباحة الفراشة ( Butterfly ):*  في سباحة الفراشة يقوم السباح بتحريك كلتي ذراعيه إلى الأمام وفوق الماء،  ومن ثم يدفعهما إلى الخلف معاً ويعيد الحركة بشكل متواصل. وتعتبر سباحة  الفراشة من اصعب السباحات وذلك لانها تتطلب قوة عضلية كافية وخاصة في منطقة  الخصر ولياقة بدنية عالية. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
(يجب إظهار الايدي على سطح الماء اثناء الخروج للتنفس)  *رابعا: السباحة الحرة (( Freestyle )):*من  اشهر انواع السباحة واكثرها استخداما. وسبب تسميتها الحرة لانك تستطيع  استخدام اي طريقة للزحف على الماء.ولاكن في السباقات والبطولات لايستخدم  الا طريقة واحدة وهي كما في الشكل.. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *حوض السباحة*:: تختلف  احواض السباحة وذلك لاختلاف استخداماتها..فهناك مايستخدم للتدريب  للمبتدئين ويكون طول من 20 الى 25 متر..وعرضه من 8 الى 10 امتار.وهناك حوض  السباحة الدولي واللذي تقام فيه السباقات الرسمية ويكون طوله 50 م، وعرضه  21 م، وعمقه 1.80 م..   *السباقات وانواعها::*  *اولا السباقات الفردية:-*
1- سباقات السباحة على الصدر هي: 100 م، و 200 م، و 50 م.  2-سباقات السباحة على الظهر هي: 100 م، و 200 م، و 50 م. 
3-سباقات سباحة الفراشة هي: 100 م، و 200 م، و 50 م.
 4-سباقات السباحة الحرية هي: 50م,100م,200م,400م,800م,1000م,1500م. * 
ثانيا سباقات التنوع::-* التتابع المتنوع 
في سباقات التتابع المتنوع تتبارى فرق مكونة من 4 لاعبين، يقوم كل واحد منهم بالسباحة لمسافة 100 م.
الفردي المتنوع 
في سباقات الفردي المتنوع يقوم السباح بالسباحة إما لمسافة 200 م أو 400 م.  في سباقات 200 م متنوع يستخدم السباح في كل 50 متراً أسلوباً مختلفاً  (الفراشة، الظهر، الصدر، الحر)، أما في سباقات 400 م متنوع، يغير السباح  الأسلوب في كل 100 م.     *اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

اسعدني وجودك
 اخى محمد
شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

موضوع مميّز يعطيك الف عافية

----------

